# Congratulations Harold_V!



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 8, 2014)

Congratulations to our new Administrator! 

I was reading last night when I noticed Harold's user name had turned black like those of members whose accounts have been deleted from the system. :shock: Then I noticed that Noxx's name was also black. I had to check the Moderators' and Administrators' lists to see what was going on.

I also want to commend Noxx for his decision to grant Administrative rights to Harold. I know you're very busy these days. I'm sure Harold will do a great job in handling a few administrative tasks to help keep this forum running like one of his well oiled machines.

Congratulations Harold!

Dave


----------



## Claudie (Sep 8, 2014)

Congratulations Harold!


----------



## eastky (Sep 8, 2014)

Congrats Harold_V Its nice to see you posting more often.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 8, 2014)

On the member list, it doesn't show him as an administrator. Maybe a glitch somewhere. :|


----------



## maynman1751 (Sep 8, 2014)

Dang! I wondered what the black meant. Congrats Harold. Wise decision on Noxx's part. It is nice to see you here more often now. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 8, 2014)

Claudie said:


> On the member list, it doesn't show him as an administrator. Maybe a glitch somewhere. :|


I believe the member list just shows everybody as either Member or Active Member. Same with Moderators.

Dave


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Sep 9, 2014)

Congratulations,Harold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geo (Sep 9, 2014)

I want to congratulate Harold for the vote of confidence in him, from Noxx. As for the celebrating, I suppose that would be a personal preference. It would seem to me to be a labor of love. Thank you Harold for loving the forum enough to dedicate your time and effort into making it better for the rest of us, again.


----------



## Smokin_Cache (Sep 9, 2014)

Congratulations! And thank you for your time in making this a great forum.

Time is the most valuable asset in the world. It is the only asset that we can't make or find more of. Thank you for your time!


----------



## Silver Sliver (Sep 9, 2014)

Congratulations Harold and thank you for all you do to make this such a great forum. I am learning a lot from reading your posts along with many of the other very knowledgeable members. Thank you all!


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks, all. I appreciate your helpful and flattering comments. I hope I can live up to that which is expected of me. 

Harold


----------



## maynman1751 (Sep 10, 2014)

> I hope I can live up to that which is expected of me.


You already have and then some!!!!!


----------



## kurtak (Sep 11, 2014)

This is awesome - I can't think of a better person to fill in as an administrator then you Harold - smart move on the part of Noxx

Kurt

Edit - to also say its really good to see you back & more active on the forum again


----------

